#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Ступа

## Михаил Макушев

http://www.chakrasamvara.ru/show.php...as/about_stupa
Нашел ссылку. Вопрос такой, есть у кого опыт строительства или причастности к строительству ступ?
Расскажите

----------

Makc (28.05.2009)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Я участвовал в строительстве ступы под Красноярском. Статья случайно тоже моя.  Задавайте вопросы, попробую ответить.

----------

Aion (29.05.2009), Azzey (06.02.2011), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (03.07.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (29.05.2009), Артем Тараненко (09.08.2009), Светлана Тарасевич (09.05.2011)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Я участвовал в строительстве ступы под Красноярском. Статься случайно тоже моя.  Задавайте вопросы, попробую ответить.


Какими канонами/примерами вы ориентировались что бы выбрать именно такую форму и пр.? Просто я насколько понимаю именно форм бывает принципиальное множество.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Мне  кажется ,что   это  всё  внешнее , ведь  построив  ступу  не  избавитесь от   омрачений.В  прошлом  я   тоже  бредил  идеей  построить  ступу ,лучшее  подношение  это  практика  и нравственное  поведение .

----------

Homa Brut (29.05.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Мне  кажется ,что   это  всё  внешнее , ведь  построив  ступу  не  избавитесь от   омрачений.В  прошлом  я   тоже  бредил  идеей  построить  ступу ,лучшее  подношение  это  практика  и нравственное  поведение .


Одно другому не мешает.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Лама сказал, что первая ступа должна быть именно "Бодхи". Может это традиция, а может и текст соответственный имеется, не уточнял. Архитектура это тибетский каннон, тексты по строительству ступы и чертежи были привезены из Индии и по ним уже построено много ступ в Туве. 

В южном буддизме большенство ступ которые я видел похоже вариации на тему "Уход в Паринирвану", но точных сведений я по этому вопросу так и не нашел. Древние ступы в Индии тоже достаточно специфичны и не очень похожи на те что строились в Тибете. Выбор архитектуры возводимой ступы определяется скорее всего только традицией к которой принадлежат строители и местной спецификой. 

В свободном доступе очень мало информации по архитектуре ступ, все что я находил было за $$$ и из-за бугра. Хотя по строительству ступ в тибетской традиции недавно из Монголии привезли какой-то титанический фолиант, но мне пока его в руках подержать не удалось.

----------

Aion (29.05.2009), AlekseyE (28.05.2009), Gloria (28.05.2009), Михаил Макушев (28.05.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

А какие-то особенности местоположения и его выбора присутствуют?

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Органичений на место строительства вроде нет, при выборе обсуждалась в основном вероятность вандализма. А сама точка в которой будет центр ступы определяется какими-то хитрыми процедурами. У нас была дощечка на которой дымились благовония, лама собрал человек 6 вокруг нее плечем к плечу у земли и мы начали ее двигать (слегка подползая все кругом), как только дым пошел вертикально вверх точка была найдена. А для ступы в Гремячинске Геше Тинлей сам выбирал это точку с ваджрой в руке.

----------

Михаил Макушев (28.05.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

Спасибо вам большое.
А спрашивать про информацию о ступах в Тхеравадинской традиции уместно здесь или лучше в разделе Тхеравада?
Есть ещё у кого либо информация?

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В  тех  странах  где  Тхеравада  , ступы  есть  конечно, особенно много в  Таиланде , где  их  ставят  в  память  об  усопших.На  Шри-Ланке  ступ маловато,  но  зато  много статуй  Будды  и буквально  через  каждый  километр.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Мне  кажется ,что   это  всё  внешнее , ведь  построив  ступу  не  избавитесь от   омрачений.В  прошлом  я   тоже  бредил  идеей  построить  ступу ,лучшее  подношение  это  практика  и нравственное  поведение .


Согласен, что только строительство ступ ничего не изменит. Но в сочетании с тем о чем вы говорите, "внешнее" тоже  может помочь избавиться от омрачения. Почему бы нет?  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (29.05.2009)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

На самом деле сравнивая доступные мне изображения из интернета, по ступам в традиции Тхеравада, я нашел некоторые общие черты, так что могу сделать вывод о том, что есть архитектурные особенности. Может конечно они и не сильно явные.
Точно так же как и есть определенные различия между формами ступ в тибетской традиции и допустим тайской.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Вот эту книгу по теме можно в онлайне немного полистать.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.12.2009), Михаил Макушев (29.05.2009)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Если вам все еще актуально относительно ступ то позвоните Цывану в Москву. Он в свое время был архитектором ступы Джарун Хошур в Кижинге (аналог подобной ступы в Непале). Вроде какую-то ступу замыслил в Москве построить и пока в Москве. через Шагдарову думаю найдете или 8 926 954 06 11

----------

Михаил Макушев (02.06.2009)

----------


## Prepodobny

Конец Мая - начало июня мы в Запорожье строили стандартную ступу просветления по всем тибетским канонам, имеются чертежи.
ступа уже построена , обсуждение в других разделах. 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5

----------


## Шеина Зоя

Волгоградская буддийская организация "Майтрея" принимает пожертвования для возведения ступы в поселке Солянка Волгоградской области. До 1918 года в этом месте находилась ступа, которая была разрушена. Сохранился фундамент. Год назад место было освещено. Проект и вся разрешительная документация готова. Обращаться по тел. +7 906 171 96 18 Дима Бут.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

тут можно почитать еще такие книги и статьи о строительстве ступ:
1. http://books.google.com/books?id=G8_...page&q&f=false
2. http://books.google.com/books?id=IQp...0stupa&f=false
3. http://www.stupa.org.nz/stupa/stupa_construction.htm
4. http://www.stupa.org.nz/stupa/site%20map.htm
на этой странице кликните, где слово Plan, там есть пара чертежей
5. Небольшие, но оч. красивые - около 1-2-х метров делают в Непале на заказ с доставкой по всему миру, стоимость от 3000$ и выше в зависимости от размера и формы http://www.jayastonecarving.com/stupa.htm

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.02.2011), Артем Тараненко (06.02.2011), Игорь Канунников (06.02.2011)

----------


## Azzey

> Я участвовал в строительстве ступы под Красноярском. Статья случайно тоже моя.  Задавайте вопросы, попробую ответить.


Игорь, вы можете сказать, где находится эта ступа? Я живу в Красноярске и мне очень хотелось бы побывать в этом священном месте.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Выезжаем на трассу Краснорск-Ачинск(Новосибирск), проезжаем п. Емельяново, далее будет деревня Сухая. Собственно перед въездом в Сухую (300 метров до знака "Сухая") смотрим направо и на поляне  видим ступу (от трассы метров 500).

----------

Aion (06.02.2011), Azzey (06.02.2011), Dorje Dugarov (08.02.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Можно похулиганю?  :Smilie:  Но уж больно картинка хороша

----------

Denli (01.05.2011), Dondhup (30.04.2011), Же Ка (08.02.2011)

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Выезжаем на трассу Краснорск-Ачинск(Новосибирск), проезжаем п. Емельяново, далее будет деревня Сухая. Собственно перед въездом в Сухую (300 метров до знака "Сухая") смотрим направо и на поляне  видим ступу (от трассы метров 500).


А какая история? как создавалась? большая? Как строили?

----------


## Игорь Канунников

5 метров. Строили 2 месяца. В строительстве участвовало человек 30 - русские, тувинцы, буряты, в общем интернациональная бригада. Ребята из местного центра Карма Кагью помогали лепить ца-ца которые закладывались в ступу.  Многие из строителей не имели к буддизму вообще никакого отношения, помогали просто из желания сделать что-то хорошее для людей. Обошлась она примерно в 250 т.р. по ценам 2007 года. Руководил строительством и проводил ритуалы Гелонг Тензин Чинба (Буян Башкы - самый веселый тувинский лама). Для меня, по мимо своего прямого назначения, наша ступа стала символом искреннего альтруизма и желания принести благо всем живим существам, вне зависимости от национальности или религиозной принадлежности (короче, Ленон бы оценил  :Smilie: ).  



Чертеж ступы (общий).pdf

Не обошлось без ложки дегтя. Земля для ступы, приобретенная на пожертвования красноярцев ушла в единоличное пользование одной предприимчивой особе, которая и по сей день использует ее в качестве инструмента самопиара. Короче если услышите от кого-либо: "Я построила ступу в Красноярске", будьте уверены перед вами именно эта интересная личность.

----------

Aion (09.02.2011), Darima Dymchicova (30.04.2011), Joy (02.05.2012), Pema Sonam (09.02.2011), Же Ка (09.02.2011), Майя П (09.02.2011), Михаил Макушев (09.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (09.05.2011), Сергей Романенко (08.05.2011)

----------


## Darima Dymchicova

Мы так рады за красноярцев!
Красивое сооружение! Молодцы!
Мы тоже затеяли строительство ступы Будде Медицины в Еравнинском районе Бурятии. Подробности: на http://subarga.blogspot.com/
Строительство только начинается. Если есть желание - можете поучаствовать.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

> 5 метров. Строили 2 месяца. В строительстве участвовало человек 30 - русские, тувинцы, буряты, в общем интернациональная бригада. Ребята из местного центра Карма Кагью помогали лепить ца-ца которые закладывались в ступу.  Многие из строителей не имели к буддизму вообще никакого отношения, помогали просто из желания сделать что-то хорошее для людей.
> 
> Не обошлось без ложки дегтя. Земля для ступы, приобретенная на пожертвования красноярцев ушла в единоличное пользование одной предприимчивой особе, которая и по сей день использует ее в качестве инструмента самопиара. Короче если услышите от кого-либо: "Я построила ступу в Красноярске", будьте уверены перед вами именно эта интересная личность.


Ступа красивая - молодцы ребята. Если встречу эту личность - обязательно удивлюсь, человек похоже не понимает куда катится.
Это ж как Я выросло после постройки  :Smilie: )) Огромное Я и мелкая сангха, цирк прямо. 
Получается в след. раз что-ли надо табличку делать с датой постройки и именами строителей, чтобы потом табличка с Я не появилась?  :Smilie: )) В Тибете вроде табличек вообще нет на Ступах, все понимают что строили буддисты на благо всех существ, а не какой-то один эгоист как памятник своему Я. Почему такое происходит - не понимаю.

----------


## Garab

Краткий перечень заслуг по постройке, обхождению вокруг, совершению простираний и молитв устремления у ступы
www.stupa.su

----------

